# Advice needed Autotrail Scout



## 130984 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello everybody 
We are considering purchasing a 1998 AUTOTRAIL SCOUT and would appreciate any advice given on what to look out for when purchasing this model and of any experiances anybody has had with this model 
Although this will be our first motorhome purchase we have been caravaners for many years
thanking you all in advance for your help


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, welcome to facts. Hope you will love the world of motorhoming as much as we all do. 
Only advice I can give is check out van with a damp meter thingy as damp can be a bandit to get fixed. 
Haven't any specific advice on that particular model but hope all goes well with your purchase.     


Ooooooooh nearly forgot, now I don't say this to everyone but I have the feeling you are special, if you part with a teeny tiny tenner new motorhoming worlds will open for you. Promise we don't do them funny hand shakes or anything!!!!!


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to facts. Hope you will love the world of motorhoming as much as we all do. 
Only advice I can give is buy a Hymer


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

The Auto-Trail Scout is a very nice motorhome. However as it is 1998 I would most definitely get a damp test done to make sure there is no water ingress. It would be very costly to rectify if found after you bought it especially if not covered by warranty.

Also make sure you do a thorough check of the motorhome and ask to see things working if possible, gas electric, controls etc and do a test drive.

The Auo-Trail mh's are well built generally.

Good luck.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Great choice in the Scout, popular van and layout..

Dont think there is anything particular to look out for except for obvious already stated above, Damp and make sure all appliances especially fridge and water heater are working as these cost a bit to replace.

Is it the 2.8 or the 2.8JTD engine ?? You will find the JTD engine a lot better.....

Good luck..


----------



## 130984 (Jan 30, 2010)

tonka said:


> Great choice in the Scout, popular van and layout..
> 
> Dont think there is anything particular to look out for except for obvious already stated above, Damp and make sure all appliances especially fridge and water heater are working as these cost a bit to replace.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your advice we are going to veiw the motorhome on saturday 
It is for sale at marquis motorhome dealers and they will give a 3 year gaurantee but i'm not sure what this actually covers so i will find out if it covers damp ect. Anyway thank you all again whatch this space


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a 2002 Tracker and the build quality is extremely good.
Follow the advice already suggested and you won't go far wrong :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The best Scouts were on the Merc 312 chassis like we had.
11 years of enjoyment. Changed it for more payload and full winterisation.
Damp test first. Check around windows, around vents, INSIDE CUPBOARDS and INSIDE THE FRONT LUTON 

C.


----------



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

I purchased a '05 Scout in 2006 because as far as my wife and I are concerned it has one of the best layouts on the market. It has been pretty much fault-free but I have to say, the best bit is the Merc 312 base as already mentioned.

Cheers and good luck for tomorrow!

Barry


----------

